# Body Wash



## Traumabrew (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello

I want to try to make a body wash/shower gel. Is this the same as liquid soap but just thickened?

I have read Catherine Failor book and she made it seem to be quite confusing.


----------



## lsg (Jul 24, 2017)

The body wash I make contains eco friendly surfactants.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=body+wash


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 24, 2017)

If you're talking about liquid soap (soap made with KOH) then basically you've answered your question. A lot of people want to make distinctions between KOH soap used as shampoo, body wash, and hand soap. But it's all liquid soap in the end.

But most body wash as sold in stores doesn't contain lye-based real soap. It's what lsg is talking about -- a synthetic detergent blend. 

I agree Failor's book is confusing and it contains methods that work, but are overly complicated and aren't strictly necessary. If you're just getting into liquid soap making, please set the book aside and read this instead:

No-neutralization Liquid Soap Tutorials:
Irish Lass: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=428988 see posts 8 and 9
Susie: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49852

Another good resource is this:
https://milesawayfarm.wordpress.com/2015/04/22/liquid-soapmaking-where-to-start/


----------



## Arimara (Jul 24, 2017)

^^ Agreeing with DeAnna. I learned to make liquid soap the hard way before I learned that I could have saved myself 75% of the trouble I wen through. I had no idea how much of a life savor CP liquid soap making was. I liked the idea of overnight soapmaking (set it and forget it until morning)


----------



## biarine (Jul 25, 2017)

Traumabrew said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I bought Catherine Failor's book but isn't easy to understand like me that still a newbie. I am excited when I got them but I am disappointed with it. I made a bubble bath from her recipe, it turn out isn't I wanted but it's good for dish or body wash/shower gel.


----------



## Susie (Jul 25, 2017)

Please put the book aside for a while.  Read the threads.  Then, later, you can go back through and grab some of the oil proportions and run them through a soap calculator (I suggest Soapee.com) and skip all the neutralization and such.


----------

